# GoLite sale in Fort Collins 10/8-11/7 - 50% off everything



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I work for GoLite and would like to give a heads up to everyone on our warehouse sale in Fort Collins this month. It's pro-deal for everyone (packs from $60, down sleeping bags from $100, tents from $130, down jackets from $80) for a month.

I wouldn't soil the 'buzz with this if it wasn't quality shit. Come check it out while it lasts.

We're on Monroe St. next to the mall, near the intersection of Monroe and Stanford. We have signs everywhere.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I have gotten a bunch of cool stuff at GoLite sales over the years. Great deals to be had as long as you can refrain form buying a bunch of $hit you don't need.

I never did understand giving up a full length zipper on a sleeping bag to shave a few ounces.

Did you guys start making puffy pants yet, or do the fashion police still keep you from making those?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

No puffy pants yet, but lots of cool stuff at pro price through November 7.


----------

